# Calling ducks out of season



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

I was wondering if it was legal to all ducks out of season. Do everything as if you were hunting but not shooting them. Can I set out decoys and call ducks ( for practice ) out of season as long as I do not have a firearm or ammo in the boat?


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Nothing illegal about that.... Just dont have a gun with you...


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

NOTE: I wouldnt be suprised or offended if you did get a visit from your local LEO though...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Lots of people do that, its common with ducks, turkey and deer. No problem, no violation.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> Lots of people do that, its common with ducks, turkey and deer. No problem, no violation.


Can I assume that he 'could' have a gun with him but that it wouldn't be a very good idea because it would attract unwanted attention?


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

that sounds like a good way to get some really nice video... at least ya wouldnt have to wait for that "perfect shot angle"


----------

